# A garden project for my better half.



## Sheptonphil (11 Jul 2021)

After spending last summer building my new workshop, I have now embarked on a summerhouse for he good lady.
After looking at various designs, she had her mind set on a pyramid roofed open fronted summerhouse. We have a corner of the garden which lent itself to a 6m x 4m structure, so I put in for planning permission. We have no permitted development here so everything has to go to planning. It’s no great hardship and it does mean I don’t have to keep to height and size restrictions of PD.

Starting out with a rather untidy corner which we planned to have this summerhouse here so never tidied it up.













the garden is slightly sloped and this is going to be built on 500mm deep concrete piles. Bedrock is 350mm below the surface.







Main uprights bolted to the anchors set into the piles With 6x2 frame let into the tops of the 5” posts.







Corner braces made from 6x2 for each joint








Setting out the joists and setting in a mid width support with joist hangers. Support has six supports 400mm concreted into the ground





Temporary support for the ridge beam before adding commons and hips


----------



## Sheptonphil (11 Jul 2021)

Now finished the roof skeleton with the Jack rafters cut and fitted.


----------



## robgul (12 Jul 2021)

That's a LOT of timber! - looks good so far . . . are you going to lay an inch or two of gravel on the weed membrane to keep it in place if anything does try to grow through it?

Looking forward to seeing the next stage.


----------



## Sheptonphil (12 Jul 2021)

I have a dumpy bag of crushed slate.
more wood turned up thursday

200 lengths of Tg&v for roof sarkin and inside back wall, 10 more 6x2 for decking to go in front and to left, 40 cls for stud walls and 100 shiplap for back and two sides. £2200!


----------



## Cabinetman (12 Jul 2021)

Nice job, how are you holding/ fastening the rafters down onto the walls?


----------



## Sheptonphil (12 Jul 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> Nice job, how are you holding/ fastening the rafters down onto the walls?


Rafters are skew nailed with paslode to set them in place, and then steel truss clips. The wall plates are slotted into the 5x5 uprights And bolted through.


----------



## Sheptonphil (15 Jul 2021)

A bit more forward, studs for the rear walls, gutter brackets, and the first four rows of roof boarding all round ready to take membrane and shingles.

Working off ladders, it’s three trips up and down different ladders along the side for each cut, scaffold really wouldn’t work for three sides anyway, so I’ll stick to the ladders. Ive now got four decent ones, so access really isn’t difficult. As another solo project, it’s a case of just working slow and steady to stay safe.


----------



## Sheptonphil (16 Jul 2021)

A really hot one to be working on the roof boarding, but plodding on steady to get the front and right side boarded.
weekend off then back on the case Monday.


----------



## MickCheese (17 Jul 2021)

That’s looking amazing. 

Mick


----------



## JDW (18 Jul 2021)

Looking really good, you've done this before. I really like the corner supports, they give the building character. I look forward to seeing the final build.


----------



## Sheptonphil (26 Jul 2021)

No, never built anything like this before, the cut roof was a fair bit more complex than I had imagined it was going to be.

Bit more progress, boarding finally finished and membrane under cloak added befor the rains came over the weekend. I’ll make some plugs for the 16mm fixing holes in the corner braces. 









then onto the shingles today for the finished roof on two side. The other two to do over the next couple of days before the scaffold gets picked up.





This is the firs project I’ve attempted anything like this, so as much thought as I can put in, I still come across ‘ should have thought about that before’ scenarios. The roof pitch I chose of 30degrees was a little steeper than I am comfortable on without a safety rope.


----------



## Sheptonphil (26 Jul 2021)

MickCheese said:


> That’s looking amazing.
> 
> Mick


Thanks, it’s actually turning out better than I thought it would.


----------



## sumo2001 (27 Jul 2021)

Looking really good


----------



## Sheptonphil (29 Jul 2021)

A tad more progress, all the shingles on, hips and ridge cap shingles finally added all round So roofing finally finished and water tight. Gutter fitted all way round with no outlet yet, so I can check levels after the rain that’s forecast for tonight which should fill the guttering.
The membrane on the outside of the structure is started with three of the six sections to be boarded covered. Got to pick up more counter battens tomorrow and get the membrane finished before the weekend.
I never work on it weekends, give the neighbours a break from my banging and nail gun. It’s all down hill from here I think.


----------



## Jameshow (29 Jul 2021)

Looks marvelous! 

Far cry from my covid outdoor meeting shelter! 

Cheers James


----------



## Cabinetman (29 Jul 2021)

That’s looking really good! More than a little look of Japan to my eyes.


----------



## robgul (30 Jul 2021)

For the downpipes on the guttering consider the "length of chain" idea . . . . you can use cheap black plastic chain with fairly large links. Looks good and not too obvious.

Google "rainwater chain" for some pix


----------



## Sheptonphil (30 Jul 2021)

That’s a wrap for this week.

All the membrane and counter battens on, guttering levelled on the two brackets that needed altering.

making the edge trims for the shiplap over the weekend. Rather than the boards butting up to a corner trim, I’m going to rebate edge trims to sit over the board ends, going to look a lot neater.


----------



## Sheptonphil (30 Jul 2021)

robgul said:


> For the downpipes on the guttering consider the "length of chain" idea . . . . you can use cheap black plastic chain with fairly large links. Looks good and not too obvious.
> 
> Google "rainwater chain" for some pix



Oh great, that’s been and done it, thanks!

She has looked at rainwater chains, and would now like the long chain of bells hanging from the right hand corner near the planter. Recons it’s going to be a ‘lovely feature’.

So instead of a simple connection to the garage down pipe behind the summerhouse, I now have to break into the soak away eight feet away. 

anymore bright ideas, can you please PM them to me?


----------



## Sheptonphil (6 Aug 2021)

Another week and a little further forward. A lot of the work doesn’t show as it’s around the back as well. Corner profile trims made to cover shiplap ends, and two sides shiplapped. Mix up with the delivery meant the remaining boards to clad the back didn’t arrive till Thursday instead of Monday, so I skipped jobs and started deck framing. The front deck supports made and concreted in. This will give a 750mm deck step to the front, leading to a completely decked area to the left of summerhouse to house the BBQ.

I can have the side deck either level with the front deck, 75mm below summerhouse level, or level with the summerhouse, 75mm step up from the front deck. Undecided which way to build that bit yet.


----------



## robgul (6 Aug 2021)

Looks fantastic - what's the plan for lining in the inside walls?


----------



## Sheptonphil (6 Aug 2021)

The walls are going to have 14mm match board to compliment the ceiling. I tried to persuade her pallet wood could be a great finish, but no, £500 of tg&v match board it is. I’ll start that after putting the floor in so I can wall board down to the floor. This will allow the floor to expand under the wall. Else I’ll have to put a skirting board on as well.


----------



## robgul (7 Aug 2021)

Sheptonphil said:


> The walls are going to have 14mm match board to compliment the ceiling. I tried to persuade her pallet wood could be a great finish, but no, £500 of tg&v match board it is. I’ll start that after putting the floor in so I can wall board down to the floor. This will allow the floor to expand under the wall. Else I’ll have to put a skirting board on as well.



I'd have tried out the good lady on walls of "ultra-trendy OSB"  - still the matchboard will look good, angled could be interesting?


----------



## Sheptonphil (7 Aug 2021)

robgul said:


> I'd have tried out the good lady on walls of "ultra-trendy OSB"  - still the matchboard will look good, angled could be interesting?


I held up a few boards at 45degrees top centre to bottom left and right, similar with the sides. I want them straight!(level)? Might still try for angled again though as that was my preferred way.


----------



## Sheptonphil (11 Aug 2021)

Rear boarding finished and trimmed off. Composite decking floor fitted and finished ready for electrics and wall panelling. Front step decking in progress, dry laid to see if I need to add more supports to carry board ends. Next order of composite deck should be here next week. Should have time to get front railings installed before that arrives. At least now the work leaves a visible difference, after so much hidden preparations.


----------



## Sheptonphil (14 Aug 2021)

End of another week, getting towards completion.

Electrics and internal boarding next week, then finish the decking when the raspberry canes have been collected.

problem sourcing nice wooden spindles for the two front railing panels lift ant right of the central entrance.









How it fits in the garden scheme.


----------



## Adam W. (14 Aug 2021)

Looks very nice and fits in well too.


----------



## robgul (14 Aug 2021)

Looks great - the dog will be wanting a matching kennel


----------



## rob1693 (14 Aug 2021)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Sheptonphil (14 Aug 2021)

robgul said:


> Looks great - the dog will be wanting a matching kennel



Not matching, but….already made this one.


----------



## Sheptonphil (14 Aug 2021)

raspberry canes all gone, side bit now cleared ready for decking framework.


----------



## Sheptonphil (14 Aug 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Looks very nice and fits in well too.






rob1693 said:


> Very nice indeed



Thanks, we’ll pleased, but not sorry the hard work is now done, finishing will be a joy from here on in.


----------



## Sheptonphil (20 Aug 2021)

The summerhouse is now all but complete, walls clad guttering put to the soak away for now, rain chain on order for the front, I can control how much water goes to rain chain and rear down pipe. Electrics all hooked up, just a couple of power points with usb chargers, string lighting inside and a light on the side deck. One more pice of deck to put to the front step and then deck the left hand side when it lands in the country at the end of the month.




















sofa furniture and table being delivered next Wednesday but whilst out shopping today, I had a call at home”can you meet me in the car park, the egg chair won’t fit in my boot”






All in all, it ended up pretty much as the good lady’s initial vague description of what she wanted. She’s chuffed with it, so that’s all good, and a few Brownie points bagged as well.

costings are approx £3000 for timber, £400 roofing and guttering, £1300 for composite decking. So a tickle over £5000 with all the small ancillaries.


----------



## robgul (20 Aug 2021)

10/10 Superb - I hope my wife doesn't stumble across this thread, she'll want one


----------



## Sheptonphil (20 Aug 2021)

robgul said:


> 10/10 Superb - I hope my wife doesn't stumble across this thread, she'll want one


Thanks Rob, it was a harder build than I’d envisaged, mainly down to doing a cut pyramid roof on my own at a pitch higher than I could comfortably walk on.  one lesson learned at least.


----------



## Kinz (21 Aug 2021)

An excellent project & first class outcome! Many thanks for taking the time & effort to document the project - you’ve made us all envious


----------



## Sheptonphil (21 Aug 2021)

Kinz said:


> An excellent project & first class outcome! Many thanks for taking the time & effort to document the project - you’ve made us all envious


Thanks, hopefully inspire others to have a go at a project even if not quite as ambitious If it’s their first. It’s taken many years of sheds, wood stores and last years workshop to build up to this one.

a request before I started the build due to no upright support posts available, "does that mean I can have the arch built first?” "Oh, and can I have an arched top not a flat one like your drawing" have you tried bending 4x2?






A log store, with cupboards for the recycling bins and a cupboard for postie to leave parcels knocked up in a weekend whils waiting for roof shingles for the summerhouse









managed to use up the slates left over from the workshop build last year. 




.

so whether it be a small store or large project, take your time, work safe and enjoy the process as much as the end result. It doesn’t have to be grand to get a great feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## Jameshow (21 Aug 2021)

Great job nicer than many our our workshops!!! 

Cheers James


----------



## Sheptonphil (25 Aug 2021)

Deck support structure made and concreted in ready for the imminent arrival of the next batch of deck boards. Back wall of deck area hypo washed to get rid of the algae where the trellis panels were, and the internal woodwork has had two coats of clear oil. Furniture arrived today as well.















Nothing more I can do with this project till the deck boards arrive, and that could be another fortnight. However, no peace fo the wicked, the greenhouse ordered in January has finally made an appearance. So I should be able to prepare the base for that and erect it in the down time.


----------



## Molynoox (14 Jan 2022)

Looks fantastic!
What structural supports are you using for your decking?
Martin


----------



## Sheptonphil (17 Jan 2022)

Molynoox said:


> Looks fantastic!
> What structural supports are you using for your decking?
> Martin


The supports are steel concreted in deck supports from Amazon here although I welded on another 150mm of rebar steel with a cross piece on the bottom. 

rest f the deck boards finally arrived in December, having been ordered in June.
fortunately December was mild so I was able to get them all down beers Christmas.

fence will be boarded on the deck side, with shelving built in. Then water feature and BBQ will be set up on the deck.


----------



## Molynoox (17 Jan 2022)

Cheers. I wish those supports came with a large washer on the end or something. Just to add a bit more support in the concrete.


----------



## Molynoox (17 Jan 2022)

Is it not a massive faff getting them all level with one another? Not adjustable once concrete sets so you have one shot at getting them right I guess...


----------



## Sheptonphil (18 Jan 2022)

Molynoox said:


> Cheers. I wish those supports came with a large washer on the end or something. Just to add a bit more support in the concrete.


That’s why I added a cross piece to the bottom, probably overkill, but they ain’t going up nor down now.
As for level, I make the holes, fix the brackets to the main span timbers in the correct places to drop in the holes. When the frame is offerde into place with the brackets attached, it is set perfectly level with bricks or blocks temporarily aligning it all. Then the concrete is poured and allowed to set. It then can’t be anything but level.

Work steady and methodically, there should be no need to put it in “roughly right” and have a need for adjustment to level it afterwards.


----------



## Molynoox (18 Jan 2022)

Those supports look like they could be a good low cost option for decking. I tried a few methods for decking and although they were really good they were expensive, so I'm still searching. 
Martin


----------



## Sheptonphil (24 Jan 2022)

Molynoox said:


> Those supports look like they could be a good low cost option for decking. I tried a few methods for decking and although they were really good they were expensive, so I'm still searching.
> Martin


I’d definitely use them again. They’ll never rot like timber support posts, bolt to the joists with 50mm x 10mm hex head carriage screws, driven in with an impact driver, and don’t cost a fortune.


----------



## Molynoox (25 Jan 2022)

Yes, they are almost perfect.
I prefer the ease and speed of adjustable plastic plinths and also groundscrews, but your ones are a bit cheaper so it's just a case of choosing the right tool for the job for each application i.e. where do you want to land on the cost, quality, time compromise...
Martin


----------

